# help with my jammed framing nailer



## gbwillner (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a pneumatic porter and cable framer. I've used it for about 5 years without a problem.

Today my hired help tried to use it when I was not home. He told me he hooked it up, put it against a 2x4, and it shot out a nail but bounced the gun away from the stud with great force. Afterwards, the nail head was wedged on TOP of the nail guide between it and the nose casting (I'm not sure about the terminology here).

It's really jammed in there good. I've tried to use pliers. The slide moves back and forth no problem but the gun won't fire, with or without nails in the magazine.

I'm adding a picture... I appreciate any advice on fixing this....

http://s9.postimg.org/3latj3zxr/20140109_161440.jpg

Cheers,
G


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You might want to pull the head off and see if the plunger went through the top of the piston, I have had that happen to one or two of my guns. I would say your gun is pretty well worn, you might want to replace it.


----------



## gbwillner (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks... Is there an easy way to pull the head off? I've tried removing all the crews near it and it seems to be placed pretty securely on the body of the gun...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is a link to porter cable guns, click on the gun you have and it will show an exploded view of all the parts of it. From that you should be able to see if there are any screws or bolts you missed to get the head off.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/po..._campaign=Porter+Cable+-+Search+-+Matt+&+Mike


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

you can also take a robertson screwdriver and use it as a punch to drive the piston back into the gun


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Can't really tell from the picture what is wrong. Is the nail still stuck in the gun? It won't fire that way, and it would be dangerous to do so. If the nail is stuck in there the driver may still be jammed in the extended position as well (why it won't fire). You will need to get the jammed nail out by dis-assembling the nose mechanism (not sure on that gun).

Sounds like the operator did not have the air turned up far enough or used enough pressure to keep the gun from bouncing.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I can usually drive the pin back into the head using a thin screw driver---then wiggle the nail out----I never had to disassemble my old Porter Cable framer to clear a jam.


----------



## gbwillner (Dec 14, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> I can usually drive the pin back into the head using a thin screw driver---then wiggle the nail out----I never had to disassemble my old Porter Cable framer to clear a jam.


Is there a more detailed explanation on how to do this? I don't really want to throw away such a nice, expensive gun...

Where exactly is the pin and driver?

Sorry for sounding like such a novice- I've used this gun for 5 years without incident and never really understood exactly how it fired.


----------



## gbwillner (Dec 14, 2008)

danpik said:


> Can't really tell from the picture what is wrong. Is the nail still stuck in the gun? It won't fire that way, and it would be dangerous to do so. If the nail is stuck in there the driver may still be jammed in the extended position as well (why it won't fire). You will need to get the jammed nail out by dis-assembling the nose mechanism (not sure on that gun).
> 
> Sounds like the operator did not have the air turned up far enough or used enough pressure to keep the gun from bouncing.


What is wrong in the picture... that silver looking thing sticking out under the nose (on top of the nail guide) is the blunted end of a nail that I've rubbed all the coating off trying to get it out with a pair of pliers.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The driving pin the the thing that pushes the nail---it is sticking out along side the mashed nail-----it needs to be driven back up into the head of the gun-

Once it is back where it belongs--the nail will be easier to remove---

Google a picture of the gun parts---the driving pin is attached to the piston---


----------



## gbwillner (Dec 14, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> The driving pin the the thing that pushes the nail---it is sticking out along side the mashed nail-----it needs to be driven back up into the head of the gun-
> 
> Once it is back where it belongs--the nail will be easier to remove---
> 
> Google a picture of the gun parts---the driving pin is attached to the piston---


So the driver is the "U" shaped piece? Just trying to be clear, google image search wasn't too helpful. I did try hammering that piece back with a hammer which is why it looks worn.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The driver or plunger is just flat, the end looks like a blunt regular screw driver on all the guns I have.


----------



## gbwillner (Dec 14, 2008)

BigJim said:


> The driver or plunger is just flat, the end looks like a blunt regular screw driver on all the guns I have.


hmmm... I don't see that sticking out anywhere...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Which gun do you have there are several different guns of the same brand.
I don't know if this is your gun or not but look at the exploded view on the far left, the plunger is the thing that looks like a flat piece about 1/4 inch wide by about 5 0r 6 inches long.


----------

